

Diverse problem solvers can outperform high-ability problem solvers - wslh
http://academic.research.microsoft.com/Paper/3165101

======
dalke
A theoretical paper which shows how under certain mathematical definitions the
title statement is true. I was hoping for some real-world ideas of how to
measure "diverse" and "problem solver" and/or experimental data to back it up.

~~~
flipside
The best real world example I can think of is elitism, the idea that the
smartest people are always the best for solving problems.

------
flipside
I like this article because it's related to the algorithm I came up with for
handling group diversity with scaling issues. Still working on the
implementation though.

